# اى معلومات بخصوص ماكينات تشكيل المعادن وماكينات حفر المعادن بالكمبيوتر



## mohamed_gamal (13 مارس 2010)

أنا اعمل فى شركة توكيل ماكينات تشكيل وتقطيع المعادن باستخدام البلازما الكمبيوتر والووتر جيت لتقطيع الرخام بالكمبيوتر وأستطيع المساعدة فى دراسة الجدوى بخصوص ماكينات التقطيع والحفر بالكمبيوتر للمعادن ومشروع تقطيع الاخشاب بالكمبيوتر وايضا ماكينات الفرايز والمخارط السى ان سى 
وأى معلومات بخصوص ماكينات الليزر وماكينات الدعايا والاعلان وأن شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا الى مايحبه ويرضاه ز للاستفسار : م: محمد جمال
20120983171+ [email protected]
20123646542+

:58:


----------



## mohamed_gamal (21 مارس 2010)

*معلومات بخصوص ماكينات تشكيل المعادن وماكينات حفر المعادن بالكمبيوتر*

أنا اعمل فى شركة توكيل ماكينات تشكيل وتقطيع المعادن باستخدام البلازما الكمبيوتر والووتر جيت لتقطيع الرخام بالكمبيوتر وأستطيع المساعدة فى دراسة الجدوى بخصوص ماكينات التقطيع والحفر بالكمبيوتر للمعادن ومشروع تقطيع الاخشاب بالكمبيوتر وايضا ماكينات الفرايز والمخارط السى ان سى 
وأى معلومات بخصوص ماكينات الليزر وماكينات الدعايا والاعلان وأن شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا الى مايحبه ويرضاه ز للاستفسار : م: محمد جمال
20120983171+ [email protected]
20123646542


----------



## رحال 222 (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز
ارجو الاستفسار منك عن ماكينة الكتر بلوتر
عن اسعارها وطريقة عملها ومدى الاستفادة منها


----------

